# Motor Lube:Grease/Oil???



## Kroll (Dec 27, 2013)

Guys on the motor that I just clean,painted and made a cover for I decided to pull the plugs where I thought there should be grease fittings but thinking since there were no fittings and just plugs thinking maybe it was meant to have oil only.Well I pulled both ends and they are dry,I see no evidence of neither lube and I can't tell if this motor has bearings are not if shielded or if bushings.There is no name plate on the motor,have no ideal what hp this is but the shaft does turn quietly,smoothly which I did run the motor alittle before I disassemble the lathe just to see if it work.On the bottom side of the shaft in the housing is a slotted screw in plug I guess for draining.Guys with this limited information,should I just oil the motor(wt.???) or install gease fitting and put alittle grease in it??Thanks for the help---kroll


----------



## Kroll (Dec 27, 2013)

Guys I just realize that the motor spends its life upside down so maybe grease is the choice or the only choice to lube the motor while installed and the lathe setting on the floor.Any thoughts????----kroll


----------



## xalky (Dec 27, 2013)

I'm no expert on these things. I tend to use machine spindle oil on these types of things, because that's what I have. Back in the day ,the old timers used 3 in 1 oil on all kinds of motor bearings, I'm not even sure they still make it.


----------



## wa5cab (Dec 27, 2013)

Carroll,

Newer ball bearing equipped motors usually have sealed bearings, not oil plugs.  From the presence of the plugs, I would guess sleeve bearings.  Sleeve type motor bearings generally take SAE10 or SAE20, depending upon ambient temperature.  If the oil plugs are on the bottom when the motor is installed on your lathe, the motor wasn't built to be installed that way.  I can't see enough of the outside of the motor in your two photographs to see the mounting base.  But if it is bolted to the motor body, look for another set of mounting holes 180 around.

Robert D.


----------



## astjp2 (Dec 28, 2013)

1 shot of EP2 grade grease if there is no drain or plug on the other side, if there is a drain on the bottom, remove it, pump it full till new grease is present with the motor running and then let it run for an hour or 2 with the drain open, then put the plug back in.  You only need to do this every couple of years typically, yearly at the most.  The bearings will heat up with new grease, so if you are having it thermal imaged, do not grease it first, grease it after, this way you don't get a false hot.  TIm


----------



## Kroll (Dec 28, 2013)

Thanks for the replys,there are two plugs on both sides of the shaft(top & bottom),one is made for a slotted screw driver and the other plug type that takes a wrench.Robert the motor hangs upside down due to the design of the lathe.When I pull the plugs to see what I could see,it looks like alittle bit of grease,but I'm guessing that it has not been grease since 1942.To oil or grease this motor properly it would have to be pulled,slotted screw plugs is about 3"away from the motor mount plate so that is impossible,so that leaves the plugs that are facing down that is accessible,but without grease fittings how, then if its oil well gravity takes over.I don't know guys,I am to give it a chance with grease,the owner figure the motor was no good and thought it was a 3phase motor was going to just buy a new one.So if it last a day or month or yr what tha heck its a freeby.Heres a pic of the lathe before I got started.Guys again thanks for all the help----kroll


----------



## wa5cab (Dec 28, 2013)

Kroll,

OK.  The presence of the second plug at each bearing changes things.  I would do as Tim wrote.  I would remove the motor anyway for electrical tests.  If it is a single phase capacitor start type, replace the capacitor.  Replace either plug with an Alemite fitting.  Or maybe better, take it to a motor rebuild shop and let them do it.

Robert D.


----------



## rdhem2 (Dec 30, 2013)

Gents;
In my experience I have seen more motors ruined by over lubricating then under lubricating.  Worked with a mechanic that as he greased and cleaned a machine daily, he greased the motor too.  Motor died.  Opened it up and the whole inside was like the inside of a grease gun.  By over greasing he blew the seals out of the bearing and proceeded to just fill the motor cavity with grease.  Grease allowed no air flow over the windings, created hot spots and burned it up. 

As stated above, verify the motor even should be greased.  If it has open, non shielded, non sealed bearings then remove the bottom plug, pump grease till good clean grease appears, run for awhile as too much grease is bad for bearings as it makes them run hot.  Then seal it up and clean it up.  Once a year will do it, twice a year in severe duty.

Motors that have sleeves/bushings requiring oil are usually found in light duty situations.  Furnace fans etc. Then again just a few drops will do ya as any excess is just a dirt magnet.  And again, once a year will get it done.


----------

